# PHP TV guide script - need some help designing it



## subaruxlfan (Jul 6, 2010)

I've started work on my own episode guide and TV guide PHP script, I have a database ready with some episodes - but I'm thinking of changing the structure so that it does this:
TV guide shows episode data as this:
Programme airing on Channel at DATETIME - "Episode Name" - reminder (clicking on reminder sends email to user reminding them the programme is airing at the time stated, my Apache config has sendmail enabled.)
The reminder field will disappear when the event happens.

An example:



> Medium showing on Channel 1 8th July - 10:00pm "Episode 1"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and on the day of the event itself (which is as far as I got with the PHP script):



> Medium showing on Channel 1 10:00pm "Episode 1"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and when the event happens:



> Medium showing on Channel 1 10:00pm "Episode 1"


*

This script is only for my personal use and testing, and remains on localhost - it is not intended for public consumption.*

The design is a parody of an existing site, and it remains on localhost simply for testing. I hand-coded this myself and it took a long time to create.

It is a parody of an existing site which is fact-based (but my usage of it is not for commercial use, and not publicly available online - being in localhost, it is simply for testing/development etc.).

UK copyright law on this reads:



> A parody of a cartoon, movie or song infringes on copyrights if it copies the protected work wholesale or adapts a work without fundamentally altering its underlying theme. U.K. copyright law also forbids the performance or rebroadcast of protected works in public without the permission of the copyright holder. These provisions make it difficult for satirists and critics in the U.K. to use copyrighted materials unless they choose to use an extremely minor portion of the work in noncommercial settings.


Just to be on the safe side, it's within copyright law since it's not being publically shown (localhost is only accessible to me, it is not opened up to the web), it is just a script I am making for my own personal use.

I will attach a copy of the ZIP file when I have the script tweaked a bit more, so far it looks good but isn't functioning yet.

My basic aims are to create an episode guide and TV guide in a simple PHP script with a user interface, a basic one.
​


----------

